# Ritchey P-23-------many photos.



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

here's my latest finished project. this one was pretty simple. i changed the tires, saddle and bars and called it done. it's nice when they are quick and simple like that. i didn't even need to clean it. just dusted it off a bit. i wish they were all that simple.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Score!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

How high is that front derailleur? You know we'll be nit-picking :thumbsup: 

Great looking - looks like it wants to race!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Sweet ride Sky. I always wanted one of those. I remember when those came out, I was told they'd only be good for one season of hard racing. The tubeset was so thin that they would fatigue and then you were risking a frame failure. Isn't an MB-0 the same tubeset with lugs? Anyway, that's a beautiful bike.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

ssmike said:


> How high is that front derailleur? You know we'll be nit-picking :thumbsup:
> 
> Great looking - looks like it wants to race!


yeah, i know. i should have fixed that before posting photos probably. i just need to dig around to find a Suntour XC-Pro derailleur before i waste my time tuning up the front derailleur. i have time. it seems i'm going to be off the mountain bike for a few weeks.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

You sure that chain is ok? Looks a little ... rusty?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> yeah, i know. i should have fixed that before posting photos probably. i just need to dig around to find a Suntour XC-Pro derailleur before i waste my time tuning up the front derailleur. i have time. it seems i'm going to be off the mountain bike for a few weeks.


Who needs pinkies anyway


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

wonderfull.. that bike is hypnotic.i remember the first time i saw pics of a comp23.. red, very similar. i was hooked.
all suntour.. didn't know ritcheys could be sold w/ suntour. 
others mentioned the derr.. i find the stem a tad too long for the height of the saddle.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

colker1 said:


> wonderfull.. that bike is hypnotic.i remember the first time i saw pics of a comp23.. red, very similar. i was hooked.
> all suntour.. didn't know ritcheys could be sold w/ suntour.
> others mentioned the derr.. i find the stem a tad too long for the height of the saddle.


good eyes. i'll be on the look out for a 20cm shorter stem.


----------



## Don Juan (May 28, 2006)

"good eyes. i'll be on the look out for a 20cm shorter stem."

It's your lucky day! I happen to have a negative 50mm stem right here. Negative 90 degree angle of course.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> good eyes. i'll be on the look out for a 20cm shorter stem.


firstflight has those ritchey stems.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

cool. i'll look them up if i dont find one around here. i've been a bit busy to look.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fantastic score. :thumbsup: 

Much, much better than the original pictures would have suggested...

Suntour and Mavic on a Ritchey is pretty odd, but it'll do! 

Is the rear a Mavic too?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Is the rear a Mavic too?


yes sir.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Veloculture said:


> yes sir.


Doooope. And does it fit you....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Doooope. And does it fit you....


is it a 20in?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

colker1 said:


> is it a 20in?


yeah, it's a 20". it's technically my size. now personally i ride bikes that are one size smaller than than i should be riding but with the slighly shorter stem i'll still have a good time on it. now to get my other 4 Ritchey projects finished.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Veloculture said:


> yeah, it's a 20". it's technically my size. now personally i ride bikes that are one size smaller than than i should be riding but with the slighly shorter stem i'll still have a good time on it. now to get my other 4 Ritchey projects finished.


It seems utterly silly that I don't have a Ritchey in my collection right now. This thread isn't helping.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> yeah, it's a 20". it's technically my size. now personally i ride bikes that are one size smaller than than i should be riding but with the slighly shorter stem i'll still have a good time on it. now to get my other 4 Ritchey projects finished.


ritcheys are cool to be ridden slightly bigger. at least that's what thomas frischnecht would do.. 20in was his size of choice. w/ a 130 stem. tomboy is 5'10.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> It seems utterly silly that I don't have a Ritchey in my collection right now. This thread isn't helping.


I'll keep an eye out for any cracked Ritcheys


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

kb11 said:


> I'll keep an eye out for any cracked Ritcheys


Or better yet, a cracked one with an STX _gruppo_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Zip it, both of you!


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Zip it, both of you!


:ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa:


----------

